# All my t-jet cheetahs,finally found the red!



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

I have finally found a red t-jet cheetah,just wanted to share.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Nice, but what about the elusive pink Cheetah?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice! I hope you race em and they arent shelf queens


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: You must be the Cheetah Man ! Do you also collect the Tyco S CHeetah's ?

Neal:dude:


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks for the replies. 

Yes the pink one,does one really exsist? I did mention in an ad here I was looking for one along with the red.
There are all used bodies that have seen track time. Since I have had them they have all had track time except the red and all orange.Just picked these up recently and haven't had time to clean and get them running.
Also,have picked up 2 Dash cheetahs recently,I think the Tyco S could be next on the list.

Are there any other colored chrome cars?

thanks


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Walter, congrats on your cheetah finds. How's you track comming along?:wave::devil:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Enjoy 'em, the red was always my favorite. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

triple20 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Yes the pink one,does one really exsist?
> Are there any other colored chrome cars?
> ...


Yes, pink exists....both with and wthout the Tuff-Ones numbers on it. There was one that sold recently on ebay for like $900.

As for other Aurora push car colors, yes again....in both chrome colors and solids. In chrome I've seen a pinkish, moss green, light purple....I;m sure there are others.


----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnies.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats triple.... nice collection.


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks to all for the comments and info guys. 

Thanks for putting a price on the pink cheetah for me,now I realize I'll never have one of these.  I will be keeping my eyes open for more colors of the push cars.

Bill,I am so ashamed of myself. Work on my track came to a screeching halt with the nicer weather.All my hobby time has been devoted to my cutlass.










:wave:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

You will have to let me know what shows you are taking it to so I can stop by and say hi:wave:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey triple 20 check this car out. 260774450278 good luck fcb


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Hi Bill,
The shows will be starting soon,I'll let you know when. 

Hi Lendell,
Just missed this,I have been wanting a HO Detroit car,the one that has been at the Midwest show is to steep in price.This one was more affordable. I see the auction ended around 4:30,I just got home not long ago and found your message(7:30).Thanks much for thinking about me and trying to give me a heads up.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*This one's still available...*

:thumbsup: http://www.azcarsandtrucks.com/1965cheetahba.html


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks much for the link Tjd.
An awesome looking machine for sure!
At 100K,I'll just have to be satisfied with running my mini versions on plastic track.

I do play the lottery though,so I'll go ahead and bookmark the page


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*No problemo Trip....*

That's exactly what I'd deliver my resignation to my lizard bosses in *if* I ever came into some big dough. On my way out of the lot I'd lay down traction rubber the likes of which have not been witnessed in this city ever before... Count on it..... Why?... Just because I felt like it.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I wish now I would not have cut up many of the Cheeta's I owned as a kid, I truly hated that car as a kid, it does grow on you.

Nice collection 

Boosted


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Here Is A Pink Cheetah!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cheetah-No-18-Fastest-Hot-Pink-/250823470114?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3a663e6c22

:wave:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

My fav Cheetah was always red, a small counterpart to the 1/24th Cox I had many yrs. ago.


----------

